# Automatic Rhinestone setting machine



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

Which machine can place three different size stones? The designs that I make only have 3 different size (all same color). CAMS 1v-2p only does 2 sizes/color. Can you add another hopper to it?

Thanks.

Jonathan.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

You cannot add a hopper to the 1V-2P but you can run the design twice and changing the stones in the 2 hoppers between the runs. This is a bit labor intensive, I know.

Alternatively, you can have a 1V-6P with six hoppers.


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you know what the price is for the 1v-6p is?

I know that Coldesi offers leasing, do you know what the price is for the 1v-6p is (to purchase/ to lease)?

Thanks.

Jonathan.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know... around $35K - $40K. (?)


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

api said:


> I don't know... around $35K - $40K. (?)


Can you share more information about this machine?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have the 6 hopper machine, though I would love to!! Here is the link to it. 
CAMS 1V-6P Commercial Automatic 6 Color Rhinestone Machine | 1-877-793-3278
Hope this helps!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a decor 2 color. It was about 10k


----------

